# What would you rank these lakes for crappie?



## GidBass (May 31, 2017)

With Knox lake getting lowered I am looking at four other lakes to take the kids crappie fishing this spring. I am about the same distance to Delaware, Alum, Kokosing res and Pleasant Hill, give or take a few. I know how the state ranks them, but how would you all rank these? I am not super concerned about size as much as numbers, although I do want keepers. We fish from a boat, but mostly stay shallower since the kids are young and deep jigging takes some skill, just fyi. Thanks for any input.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I’d say Hoover if your looking for numbers. You can still catch a lot of keepers too. Probably the best lake for kids.


----------



## GidBass (May 31, 2017)

I thought about Hoover, but I don't have a 9.9 and it seems I haven't heard as much about crappie there, but I'm open to anywhere decent for kids. Do they allow using larger outboards with no wake?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

GidBass said:


> I thought about Hoover, but I don't have a 9.9 and it seems I haven't heard as much about crappie there, but I'm open to anywhere decent for kids. Do they allow using larger outboards with no wake?


You wont get bye with a bigger outboard. But there is good enuff crappie water close to all the ramps.. and usually a decent shallow water bite all thru summer.


----------



## GidBass (May 31, 2017)

Well guess I'll have to add that to the list. Been 20+ years since I have been on the lake. Have to check out the ramps and proximal areas. Thanks


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Run your trolling motor on Hoover.Thats how I take my grandson.


----------



## Dedeye992 (Dec 27, 2019)

here's how ODNR ranks the top 5 for crappie in Central Ohio (for numbers):
1 Madison Lake
2 Knox Lake
3 Delaware Lake
4 Indian Lake
5 Kokosing Lake
I fish Knox allot, and have fished Kokosing a few times and found larger crappies without any trouble. I think Kokosing has a 6hp limit, though.


----------



## GidBass (May 31, 2017)

Ok that's good to know......thought Kokosing was same as Knox on outboards.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Is Indian lake to far for you? That seems like a great lake to take kids panfishing. You got endless docks,rocks,pads,and laydowns. Mcdonalds and taco bell right on the lake. And if the crappies ain't biting chances are the gills are. Might be worth looking into....


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

I used to slay the crappies fishing below and around the bridge where the amusement park was located.....also Dunnes pond!!!!


----------



## GidBass (May 31, 2017)

Yeah Indian would work for a day trip. Unfortunately we only can get out for an evening here and there for a few hours. But I know Indian gets high marks from a lot of people for crappie. You are right about the cover, it's endless there and great for kids. Thanks


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have two friends that did modestly well up there on Indian this year. I thought Delaware was learnable in a day years ago.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dedeye992 said:


> here's how ODNR ranks the top 5 for crappie in Central Ohio (for numbers):
> 1 Madison Lake
> 2 Knox Lake
> 3 Delaware Lake
> ...


i call shenanigans on Madison Lake. went there a bunch of times this summer. caught a single dink crappie and two bass. i'm fishing from the shore so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kleared42 said:


> i call shenanigans on Madison Lake. went there a bunch of times this summer. caught a single dink crappie and two bass. i'm fishing from the shore so take that with a grain of salt.


I've never fished it,always herd it was a better early spring,late fall lake,but mostly dinks... but Idk


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i'm willing to keep trying. it is the closest to my home.


----------



## Dedeye992 (Dec 27, 2019)

kleared42 said:


> i call shenanigans on Madison Lake. went there a bunch of times this summer. caught a single dink crappie and two bass. i'm fishing from the shore so take that with a grain of salt


Could definitely fall into the realm of shenanigans (thank you for using "shenanigans", I've always wondered how to spell that). I have never fished it. I fish Knox because I walk out the door of my "fishin' shack", and there it is. And I've fished Kokosing because it's what, 2 miles up the road? there are certainly other shenanigans with the ODNR lake reports, though, so you're assessment is probably accurate.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dedeye992 said:


> Could definitely fall into the realm of shenanigans (thank you for using "shenanigans", I've always wondered how to spell that). I have never fished it. I fish Knox because I walk out the door of my "fishin' shack", and there it is. And I've fished Kokosing because it's what, 2 miles up the road? there are certainly other shenanigans with the ODNR lake reports, though, so you're assessment is probably accurate.


i wish i lived closer to knox.


----------



## GidBass (May 31, 2017)

It's a good one...…..or at least it was. Hopefully the drawdown won't have too many negatives.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hoover up around the Galena Bridge is A good area.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

That must be an old report. Maddison lake should probably not be on the list.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hargus lake is kid friendly IMO. Not sure if Kiser lake is too far for you, but its a great weekend camping/fishing kid friendly lake. No motors, great for canoes and kayakers, but get there before the heat of summer other wise you'll have to deal with algae bloom.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

That is a desert go some ware else.


Snyd said:


> Hoover up around the Galena Bridge is A good area.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

dp


----------

